# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  عندي مشكلة وابي حل لها

## بنت أبوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


امس كنت اشتغل على الابتوب حقي ومدري وش سويت ويطلع لي في سطح المكتب لون على الخلفية اللي احطها فما ادري هل يقدر احد يسويها لي مع ان من قبل ماكان يطلع لون الخلفية تطلع مرة كشخة بس الحين الايقونات نفسهم يصير وراهم لون مثل ظلهم ومرة مزهقني ياليت اللي يعرف وش السوااات وياهم يقول لي 

مشكووورين 


بنوتة بابا

----------


## جوهره قلبي

*هل قصدك كذا لو شو ؟؟؟* 
** 
*اذا كذا الحل هو*  
*بالزر ايمين من سطح المكتب و بعدين زي يلي في صوره ماشر عليه بالاحمر* 
** 
*و تشيلي علامه الصح و بس*

----------

